# Renting Checklist



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'm trying to compile the ultimate checklist for renting a property in Dubai. Can anyone add to it?


- Make sure agent is registered with RERA (if you are renting straight from the owner are they registered?)


- Register for DEWA (Deposit of 1000 (Flat) 2000 (Villa), Tenancy agreement and passport copy with valid visa)


- Sort out Etisilat/DU


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If dealing direct with Landlord, ask for copy of proof of ownership (either Title Deed or Sale Agreement). This is to ensure that he/she actually does own the property and you will need it to set up DEWA account.
Empower/ Palm District Cooling or equivalent for A/C if applicable will require deposit.
DEWA also require landlord's proof of ownership and copy of tenant's res visa (or visa-in-process letter from sponsor).


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

With the still volatile job market, try and get an exit clause incorporated into the contract


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> With the still volatile job market, try and get an exit clause incorporated into the contract



Is this possible and a common thing here?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

More possible if you rent directly from the landlord. I and a few others I know negotiated it in


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Is this possible and a common thing here?


Yes, it is. I had a break-out clause in my last tenancy agreement and also had one inserted in my current agreement.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a break out clause in the current agreement as well as my previous agreement. Seems like it is fairly common these days
Also, if you think its necessary, make a list of major appliances which were there in the apartment when you moved in, and get it signed by the landlord


----------

